# Strombecker HO !



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Thanks to Bill for the scans!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

where can you buy them?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

These wont be out for 10 months or so.

I do have a contact at J Lloyd and nearer the time I intend to ask for more details.


----------



## Abominus (Dec 25, 2004)

Very interesting! I will be following this story. Are the pages from a Toy Fair catalog? The boxes look like rough prototypes. Odd how they are using the MR-1 brand logo for set numbers.

Thanks for the news.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I will be getting the 4X4 set for sure. Can't wait.

Dave


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I have the Bigfoot 4x4. Cool car....


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

We've been racing the original Marchon Monster trucks for a dozen years or so now. Bought a bunch of sets on sale for $50. each and then built a side by side two lane course. The lanes start and go over the "Cars" section and then the left side turns out to the left & the right side turns out to the right and loop back to the start/finish line after going over more mud bogs, car crush sections etc. We use sixteen trucks in an elimination bracket just like the drags. Once around and the winner moves on & the loser is eliminated. I'll have to look for some pictured to post. Nice to see that they will be back out cause I'm getting a little low on back up parts.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*"The EMPIRE Strikes Back" ?*

Is this under the heading "Marchon Rises again" or "The EMPIRE Strikes Back" ?
From what little I can see they will just be as clunky & funky as in their two previous incarnations !



Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

1scalevolvo said:


> Is this under the heading "Marchon Rises again" or "The EMPIRE Strikes Back" ?
> From what little I can see they will just be as clunky & funky as in their two previous incarnations !
> 
> 
> ...



From what I can see there are some new bodies too !


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

In that first pic, the grilles in the stockers look like they're from a late-model Grand Marquis... :freak:

--rick


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

There's a few things hopefully they will correct like the Marchon controllers which are luckily easily replaced by the original Tyco 70-ohm factory units if you cut the extra trim piece off the plugs and be sure to include the sticky sandpaper strips to stick on the hills for the Monster Truck Set.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Please post other tips and suggestions, I will pass them on.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

make the chassis out of a better plastic that doesnt break as easy as the old MR-1s did. 

AND, update those jeeps at least to the '97-'07 TJ body style. And with new paint schemes.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I'll mention those. Point 1 was something I had in mind already.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

They could reissue the 935 body in some new liveries and give it a BMW to race against (3.0/3.5 CSL or 320 series). This is old school but they should have the 935 tooling so a small investment could yield some nice cars. After that, they could issue pairs of cars that race (or raced) against each other in various eras and series. Mix these up to capture the largest market. I imagine this can all come down to licensing costs but one can be hopeful. 

There will probably be an urge to cover modern NASCAR but they should consider the fact that Walthers/Lifelike is aready in that arena in full force and that Tomy and Tyco have numerous offerings as well. They would do well to mine a vien that none of the current players are working. Older NASCAR may be an area that they could exploit. Japanese Touring Cars are neat and that would give them a boost in Asia as well as Europe/North America. DTM current and past could be another currently under represented area. The bottom line is to break some new ground versus going head to head with the same cars. We surely don't need two companies making COTs...

Cheers.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey resinmonger, I know just where strombecker/marchon could find just such porsche and bimmer molds. Ideal/TCR/Majorette have some that would pretty much fit the MR-1 chassis perfectly, with just a little chassis tab retooling. I dont think any of that stuff has been used since the mid 90s so if the tooling is still out there, it'd be pretty simple. And they had a pretty wide range of other bodystyles, many of which could be relevant still.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

BTTT,

Just a reminder to some more goodies coming our way.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

do you mean 'are coming our way'?

What have you heard?


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Never type a post when you are taking pain meds. :tongue: 
No, I have not heard anything. The original post said in about 10 months. 

Had a small wood deck fall on me that a friend was taking down when I jumped under it to save their cat. Almost made it out in time, had a 4x4 come down hard on my shoulder. So right now I am on pain meds.

Omega aka Stoned Dave


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I just went to the j-lloyd.com website and tried selecting the Strombecker icon. It took me to the Tootsie Toy section. Looks like there's nothing there for Strombecker.

But, if they do in fact intend to bring back the Marchon cars, the plastic for the chassis, as mentioned, must be improved. They also need to put a lot more quality into the bodies. Marchon cars, even if brand new, look like they've been used.

Joe


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

A lot of the Marchon Bodies looked like recycled TYCO Bodies (e.g. Firebird, 
Porsche', T-Bird etc.

Neal:dude:


----------

